# 8 hours 12 delivery trips. earn 47.46+5 dollars, help me plz



## WingLiberty (Nov 25, 2017)

Is this situation normal or something wrong with this .... 
I want to do this full time... If it is something like this I can't feed my family.....

Does someone can give me some suggestions please?


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm also in L.A. area. You didn't state which platform, but it takes a bit to learn which ones work in which areas at which times. I concentrate on Westside and South Bay. Other areas are much busier but I'm not trying to deal with that traffic lol. When you see other delivery drivers, ask them questions. That's what I did and I get asked too. Check out the reddits and facebook driver pages for the platforms also. Hope this helps.


----------



## WingLiberty (Nov 25, 2017)

TiaraD said:


> I'm also in L.A. area. You didn't state which platform, but it takes a bit to learn which ones work in which areas at which times. I concentrate on Westside and South Bay. Other areas are much busier but I'm not trying to deal with that traffic lol. When you see other delivery drivers, ask them questions. That's what I did and I get asked too. Check out the reddits and facebook driver pages for the platforms also. Hope this helps.


Thank you for help.
I am using UberEATS right now. Friday I spent twoand half hours in Pasadena and just 2 delivery trips, Saturday I went to West Hollywood,yes the traffic is horrible. I am thinking about Postmates but I am sure that...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WingLiberty said:


> Is this situation normal or something wrong with this ....
> I want to do this full time... If it is something like this I can't feed my family.....
> 
> Does someone can give me some suggestions please?


1.) its normal
2) plenty wrong with it.

Congratulations on making $6.00 an hour Before expenses


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 1.) its normal
> 2) plenty wrong with it.
> 
> Congratulations on making $6.00 an hour Before expenses


1. Not normal unless new job.
2. LOL here in L.A. that's not even 2 gallons of gas. Earnings would have been even lower.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Not normal but you prob just had a really bad day. Def check out PM though I don’t know how it is your area. There’s usually one of these gigs that sticks out above the rest in every area. If anything try running PM and UE at the same time and just turn the other app off once you get an order. UE and PM are the perfect pair to do this with wIt’s since you don’t need to schedule on either. GL to u it’s rough out there but it is possible for u to make something decent at least


----------



## WingLiberty (Nov 25, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Not normal but you prob just had a really bad day. Def check out PM though I don't know how it is your area. There's usually one of these gigs that sticks out above the rest in every area. If anything try running PM and UE at the same time and just turn the other app off once you get an order. UE and PM are the perfect pair to do this with wIt's since you don't need to schedule on either. GL to u it's rough out there but it is possible for u to make something decent at least


Thank you for help! So I need to do PM too. I will try it , thank you again!



TiaraD said:


> 1. Not normal unless new job.
> 2. LOL here in L.A. that's not even 2 gallons of gas. Earnings would have been even lower.


I just spent 50 dollars to fill up my tank.....


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You have to get on more platforms. When one is slow the others pick up the slack. Two hours in Pasadena? You should really be in places like DTLA, Venice, SM, etc. Pasadena does pick up in the evenings sometimes though.

You should be on Postmates, DoorDash, Caviar & GrubHub & have at least two of those apps running at the same time.


----------



## WingLiberty (Nov 25, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You have to get on more platforms. When one is slow the others pick up the slack. Two hours in Pasadena? You should really be in places like DTLA, Venice, SM, etc. Pasadena does pick up in the evenings sometimes though.
> 
> You should be on Postmates, DoorDash, Caviar & GrubHub & have at least two of those apps running at the same time.


thank you very much!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

That's really low. It's five bucks an hour. That's Steve-o's money you could do better than that at almost any restaurant.

No I'm wondering why I'm complaining. Yesterday I worked five and a half hours made $66.87. And during those five and a half hours I said around with no orders for an hour and 15 minutes with 12 restaurants I've picked up at less than 6 blocks away.

You know you work 3 hours and you make 55 bucks so you would assume or kind of expect naturally that if I work 6 hours I'm going to make $110.

If it's not your rating with the company and there are no shortage of deliveries there must be another reason why you didn't make as much money as you were expecting.

The app I'm using says if I don't receive an order in like 10 minutes I'm supposed to call them and they would give me a hotspot to go in to. The only problem is I've gotten deliveries from the Far West section of the region while I was on the Far Eastern side of Chicago.

There are other things going on internally caused by the repetitive function of the app and the repetitiveness of the job and the past history you have stored somewhere in your memory that you wait maybe three or four minutes for the next ping.

Some people compare it to Pavlov's dog when the bell rings to dog drools because he knows he's going to get some food.

I'm comparing it to Stockholm Syndrome.

We have to do everything they ask us to do or be punished or have our rating or class knock down a level And yet when we're asked to give a rating to the company or the captor it's usually a positive rating.

So while you accept all the b******* in the way they treat you you really are upset with the way the computer is treating you. But you talk highly of the company.

And this is all compounded buy your own personal survival. You got to pay the rent you got to buy food you have to keep the car in good shape in order to get the money you need to keep the car repaired.

I'm struggling with it too. Why am I sitting around for so long when I've been giving priority scheduling and access to catering. I know catering doesn't mean washing my feet but they do everything else for me except deliver the pizzas period by stopping the offers an hour and 15 minutes early take a limited by income.

And I still would suggest switching companies

But you might end up being held captive for an hour and 15 minutes straight with no orders you can't leave you can't turn off the app you can't do anything and if you drive around your spending money.

I'd even go so far as to say it's cruel not to get an order for an hour and 15 minutes when you sit there week after week day after day getting an order every 3 or 4 minutes once the deliveries completed

And they rarely provide an explanation


----------



## WingLiberty (Nov 25, 2017)

William1964 said:


> That's really low. It's five bucks an hour. That's Steve-o's money you could do better than that at almost any restaurant.
> 
> No I'm wondering why I'm complaining. Yesterday I worked five and a half hours made $66.87. And during those five and a half hours I said around with no orders for an hour and 15 minutes with 12 restaurants I've picked up at less than 6 blocks away.
> 
> ...


thank you for your reply man, Good luck to you!


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Here's some formula:
*run both DD and GH
*or add UE
*schedule or make sure you book for dinner time
*work all weekend nights
*ask to be assigned to higher disposable income GH area.
You should be able to make more than the guaranteed minimum by GH.
Good luck.


Also add Amazon Flex, Uber and Lyft to your schedule. You should make >$15 per hour.


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

WingLiberty said:


> Thank you for help.
> I am using UberEATS right now. Friday I spent twoand half hours in Pasadena and just 2 delivery trips, Saturday I went to West Hollywood,yes the traffic is horrible. I am thinking about Postmates but I am sure that...


. Dude or duddette get picky work alternate apps and get selfish. You work for you not them. If you think like a employee u get treated like one .

I have a acceptance rate about 30% tonight still booked 60 bucks in 3.5 hrs not chasing anything over ten min away screw uber


----------



## WingLiberty (Nov 25, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Here's some formula:
> *run both DD and GH
> *or add UE
> *schedule or make sure you book for dinner time
> ...


Thank you for help. you encouraged me!



allcingbonz21 said:


> . Dude or duddette get picky work alternate apps and get selfish. You work for you not them. If you think like a employee u get treated like one .
> 
> I have a acceptance rate about 30% tonight still booked 60 bucks in 3.5 hrs not chasing anything over ten min away screw uber


Thank you for help!


----------

